# Mehrere Server in einer Domäne



## Dommas (12. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe eine Domäne mit drei Servern, jedoch weiss ich nicht genau, wie ich die zwei Server, welche nicht als Domänencontroller arbeiten, in die Domäne einbinden kann.

Auf allen Servern ist Windows 2003 Server installiert. Auf dem Domänencontroller (dort läuft DNS & DHCP) wurde ein Bereich definiert, aus dem den Clients IP-Adressen zugewiesen werden (192.68.97.11 - 192.168.97.55). Die beiden anderen Server haben die IPS ....97.233 und .244. Wie kann ich die jetzt fix einbinden, ohne dass die eine IP aus dem reservierten Range erhalten? Irgendwie fehlt mir noch das nötige Wissen, um so ein 3-Server-Netz aufzubauen...

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Gruss Thomas


----------



## SixDark (12. Juli 2004)

Theoretisch mußt Du doch nur auf den beiden Servern DHCP deaktivieren und ihnen einfach eine feste IP-Addy eintragen. Dann fragen sie auch nicht beim DHCP-Server nach einer Addy, weil sie ja schon eine haben...

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## Dommas (12. Juli 2004)

Nun ja, so in etwa hab ich das auch gemacht. Ds heisst, nach dem Aufsetzen von Windows 2003 Server habe ich einfach keine Funktionen definiert, welche die zwei Mitgliedsserver ausführen sollen. Folglich ist auch DHCP nicht aktiviert. Ich habe ihnen dann eine fixe IP gegeben. Ich kann von einem Client auch ca. 10 Minuten zugreifen und werden in der Netzwerkumgebung angezeigt aber dann plötzlich habe ich keinen Zugriff mehr. Muss ich denn DNS & Standard-Gateway auch angeben bei den zwei Servern?

Gruss Thomas


Edit: Muss ich auf dem Domänencontroller dann ein Benutzerkonto einrichten und mich auf den Mitgliedsservern mit diesem Konto anmelden? Oder melde ich mich normal als Administrator auf den Servern an (an der Domäne, nicht lokal)?


----------



## SixDark (12. Juli 2004)

Also meines Wissens wäre es ganz gut DNS anzugeben wenn es in der Domäne genutzt wird. Ob der Standard-Gateway zwingend notwendig ist kann ich jetzt aber echt nicht sagen.

Anmelden mußt Du Dich auf den Mitgliedsservern in der Domäne, also mit einem Domänen-Benutzerkonto (ob das das Admin-Konto oder ein anderes ist, spielt eigentlich keine Rolle)!

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## xCondoRx (12. Juli 2004)

DNS muss natürlich auch auf den mitgliedsservern eingerichtet werden.. du musst dort sekundäre zonen einrichten (forward und reverse) und als DNS server den "primären" DC angeben.. sonst können sich die server ja nicht abgleichen und das ist ja der sinn des ganzen..


----------



## Dommas (12. Juli 2004)

Hmm was meinst du mit abgleichen? Ich will ja nur einen als Fileserver haben, d.h. dass alle Userprofiles und die persönlichen Laufwerke etc. dort drauf gespeichert werden. Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht warum dort DNS auch eingerichtet werden sollte?!


----------



## Radhad (12. Juli 2004)

Füge sie doch einfach in der Domäne hinzu. Schon sind in alle in der Domäne.


----------



## Dommas (12. Juli 2004)

Danke mal für alle die sich die Zeit nehmen zu antworten.

Aber du, Radhad, lies doch bitte nochmal meine Frage hier: 


> Ich habe eine Domäne mit drei Servern, *jedoch weiss ich nicht genau*, wie ich die zwei Server, welche nicht als Domänencontroller arbeiten, in die Domäne einbinden kann.



Wenn ich genau wüsste wie, hätte ich den Thread ja nicht erstellt oder...

EDIT: Übrigens hat's jetzt gerade geklappt. Ich habe einfach eine fixe IP zugewiesen und sie nochmals in die Domäne einbunden. DNS muss nicht installiert sein, aber der DNS-Server sollte in den TCP/IP-Settings drinstehen.


----------



## SixDark (12. Juli 2004)

> DNS muss nicht installiert sein, aber der DNS-Server sollte in den TCP/IP-Settings drinstehen.



Das meinte ich vorhin auch mit "DNS angeben", installieren muß man es nicht, warum auch? Ein DNS-Server reicht pro Domäne. Aber die Mitgliedsserver müssen ja wissen wo sie die Namen der Rechner im Netzwerk auflösen können...

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## Dommas (12. Juli 2004)

Ich noch was dazugelesen  
Ich bin jetzt nicht ganz sicher aber ich denke, sie müssen es ev. nicht mal wissen, wer denn da die Namen/IPs auflöst! Wir haben in unserem Büro einen älteren Server (eigene Domäne), der IPs via DHCP vergibt und alle Clients haben die Einstellungen IP automatisch beziehen, DNS automatisch ermitteln (oder was auch immer) und es funktioniert trotzdem. Es gibt irgendeine Möglichkeit bei der alle Infos vom Server zu den Clients gesendet werden ohne dass der Client etwas wissen muss. Ist aber ev. erst seit Win2000 der Fall - ich bin kein Experte, hab das nur heute gesehen.

Jedenfalls klappt's jetzt bestens.
Danke an alle die geholfen haben.


----------



## xCondoRx (12. Juli 2004)

also zum thema DNS:

ich konnte aus deiner frage nicht ganz rauslesen, wozu die beiden zusätzlichen server sein sollen.. 



> Das meinte ich vorhin auch mit "DNS angeben", installieren muß man es nicht, warum auch? Ein DNS-Server reicht pro Domäne.



ein DNS server reicht in den meisten fällen sicherlich nicht aus, da diese daten redundant gehalten werden sollten.. was, wenn der einzige server, auf dem DNS installiert ist, ausfällt? dann ist keine namensauflösung mehr möglich.. deswegen den DNS dienst auf einem weiteren server installieren, sekundäre zonen einrichten und ein redundantes system schaffen..


----------

